
Engineers back in contact with Galaxy 15 - J3L2404
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/news/n1012/31galaxy15/
======
robryan
Without knowing to much about the specifics sounds like a situation where some
kind of redundant system on the satellite could detect the main system not
functioning correctly and reset it.

~~~
RockyMcNuts
yeah, a heartbeat where if it loses contact with ground control for months it
resets itself.

